# Pioneer D-DIN App Radio



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Just saw this on Engadget. Apparently they have a new Pioneer App Radio and will be posting reveiw and pics soon. Web site says it will be available Junn 22, 2011 for under $500. 

Quote:
"Pioneer has finally unleashed the double-DIN device, and it's everything we thought it would be -- namely a big car stereo that plays nice with iOS. There's an 800 x 400 6.1-inch multitouch capacitive display, Bluetooth connectivity, and it teams up with your iPhone or iPod touch (running iOS 4.2) via a 30-pin connector and Pioneer's AppRadio app. There's also an external mic and GPS antenna, full iPod music control and Google Maps integration, and specially formatted apps from Rdio and Pandora".

Interesting.

Link:
Pioneer unveils its AppRadio, integrates iOS into your automobile -- Engadget


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Really no response? Maybe I put this in the wrong sub-forum. Please feel free to move this to the approprate forum. Thx!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Anything in the UK range from the DEH8300SD and up will do it, good feature, yet to try it.


----------

